# 26th Advent Release



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As if giving us the first novel in a series about Kharn the Betrayer was not enough, which it was, Black Library have decided to release a second ebook pre-release on Boxing Day. And here it is, at long last;

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/the-world-engine-ebook.html

The World Engine. The. Motherfu**ing. World. Engine. I've been waiting for this book ever since the SMB series started, one of the most epic and exciting battles in all of 40k, and the battle that I feel exemplifies everything that the Space Marines stand for at their best. And Ben Counter is writing it. It gets better and better.


LotN


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

That's awesome! Looking forward to an actual book. Picked up Kharn yesterday, will have to get this today.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> And Ben Counter is writing it. It gets better and better.


I'm not sure if you're taking the piss about this or not.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm not sure if you're taking the piss about this or not.


I am most definitely NOT taking the piss. Ben Counter is a great writer, and is one of four authors in Black Library whom I feel "understand" Chaos and depict it as it should be depicted (The others being ADB, John French and Rob Sanders.)

Currently reading the novel atm. Is it perfect?? No, but it's damn good thus far. I am only three chapters in and already the Astral Knights are an interesting chapter.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it myself, found it pretty enjoyable. 
Ben Counter is pretty good at running multiple storylines at once.

The end of the world engine is as apocalyptic as it comes, especially when you discover the cause of it. Certainly something to be -really- worried about.

Spoiler for the demise of the World Engine.


A loose and VERY angry C'than Star God cores the World Engine superman style, in revenge on the Necrons that betrayed and imprisoned it.


But I found the close look at a necron world to be quite haunting and deeply vivid imagery.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finished it myself, found it pretty enjoyable.
> 
> But I found the close look at a necron world to be quite haunting and deeply vivid imagery.


Same, though I feel that Counter's depiction of Chaos is superior to his depictions of the Necrons.

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/12/black-library-review-world-engine-by.html

My thoughts are there.


LotN


----------

